# GE Profile Washing Machine



## Tinkerer (Nov 13, 2008)

I replaced the transmission on my washing machine last summer. Ever since then, it has been ultra-sensitive to out of balance loads.I opened it up and double checked that all the tub supports are properly placed and nothing odd there. Before I changed the part, the washer would occasionally thump with an out of balance load (maybe 1 out of 10-15 loads) but now it seems that only 1 out of 15 doesn't thump. Am I missing something?


----------



## Jacques (Jul 9, 2008)

did you mix up support rods?? they are location sensitive.


----------



## Tinkerer (Nov 13, 2008)

Not that I recall. If I remember correctly, I left them hanging in the machine when I dropped everything out but it was a long time ago. Is there any way to determine if they're in the wrong place?


----------



## Jacques (Jul 9, 2008)

the front are yellow. this is uncommon for this washer to go out of balance. GE hung their hat on this feature. the tub is balanced by; the rods, straps, rear self leveling legs, and balance ring[thing that fits under plastic clothes guard [on top of tub] if it's going o/b on you a lot [banging] something is worn. i assume it's on a good floor and front legs are not up too high?? also, tub bearing was ok?-tub not wobbely on trans shaft??


----------



## Tinkerer (Nov 13, 2008)

Yellow ones are in the front and all are seated in the brackets. The floor is good, the front legs are only out about 1/4" and I checked to be sure that the rear legs are free to move. I do recall that the strap on the front left of the machine was broken not long after the unit was installed. I replaced it and found it broken a few months later. When I replaced the transmission, I replaced all 4 and they are all still intact. What about the balance ring at the top of the drum? Is that something that wears or is it just a weight to help load up the tub?


----------



## Jacques (Jul 9, 2008)

if it[bal ring]fails[rare] it's usually due to being banged on side of tub. it's a sealed ring filled with fluid to help the tub spin true.


----------



## Tinkerer (Nov 13, 2008)

Can I get to that balance ring without disassembling the entire machine again?


----------



## Jacques (Jul 9, 2008)

yeah. just remove top and plastic clothes guard. it sits on top of tub.


----------



## Tinkerer (Nov 13, 2008)

Opened it up and the ring does have fluid in it. I pulled the basket just to check and the left handed nut that secures it to the transmission spline was loose. I took it off, cleaned up the surfaces and put it back on but I can't get it to turn beyond the point that it contacts the basket. I removed the basket and was able to run the nut all the way down with no binding so I ran a smooth file over the mounting surface to remove a burr that was there (it was outside where the nut contacts but I wanted to be sure). Once everything is back, I still can't turn the nut beyond initial contact. Since the nut is aluminum, I'm a bit leery about putting a hammer to the pipe wrench on it so wanted to check before I cost myself a bunch of money.


----------



## Tinkerer (Nov 13, 2008)

I went ahead and used a mallet to tighten up the nut and got it snugged down. Washer still bounces around when on spin cycle but only when it first starts to spin. After about 10-15 seconds, it settles down. Should that balance ring be completely full of fluid? When I moved it around, it felt like it may have been about 1/2 full.


----------



## Jacques (Jul 9, 2008)

ok, what's wrong with your washer is; the basket hub is worn. if stainless basket you have to buy basket [comes with hub] if porcelin you can buy separate. also you'll need to change that nut and rings[3 parts]if you go with repair....myself, i would walk on this washer even though you're fixing it yourself. it's just not that good a washer once it starts to break. if you leave it as is the nut will loosen up again-so just bang it back down.


----------

